

"Your" Cloud Data Is Not Yours, Take 2 - vog
http://blog.peterdonis.com/opinions/your-cloud-data-not-yours-2.html

======
vog
The article makes an important point: Even if you don't care about your own
privacy, you should still respect other people's privacy.

That is, don't publish your personal information if it is related to others,
unless they gave you permission to do so.

More generally, never impose your own decisions on others.

~~~
nodata
How could you ever do this?

Let's say you don't trust Google. But your friend does, and he stores your
name, address, dob, work email, private email, and mobile number in his
address book. What now?

Now let's say he has uploaded some photos of a bbq you were at. You notice
somehow because you don't want the photos of you up there. He responds by
making them private. Now you don't know. What now?

You say to "never impose your own decisions on others", but here this is
unworkable.

~~~
pdonis
Vog's comment (like my blog post--thanks for linking, vog!) is directed at
your friend, not you; it's trying to tell him that he shouldn't be storing
your personal info in his Google account without getting your permission
first.

 _this is unworkable._

Only because so many people are sadly unaware of the implications of posting
data to the cloud. That's why I thought the issue was worth blogging about.

